# Nipple on her neck??



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

My son just found something that looks exactly like a nipple on our Lab's neck. Has anyone ever heard if one being there or could it be some kind of tumor? It's thicker than skin tags I've seen. Here's a picture but it was hard to keep her still for it, so it's not very clear. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's bizarre! Does is it seem to irritate her? I would ask the vet and would be curious what he/she says it is.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

She doesn't act like it's bothering her. Because of my knees, I can't manage her because she pulls too hard on the leash and my husband works about 14 hours a day. Hopefully, he can get her in Saturday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like a wart. How old is the Lab? My Yorkie had a couple as he got older.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Its very common with these types of dogs and they tend to get more as they age.......... they are like warts............. keep an eye on it, make sure it doesnt grow bigger than it is now and doesnt bleed or get red and swollen if not get to the vets.................


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It could be a fatty tumor my other wheatens got them all the time.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It does look like a wart - my Samantha had several of them as she aged.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

i guess it's a wart too. It's like people getting skin tags.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wld have to guess a wart too. My first Maltese, who lived to 18 yrs.got about 5 pretty good size ones when he got older, 2 on his face, 2 on his neck and one by his butt...it looked a lot like that...for peace of mind, I wld have the Vet check...hope it's nothing but a wart!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, y'all! I'll keep an eye on it until she sees the vet and if there are any changes or acts like it bothers her, she will go sooner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

